# HELP : SMART failure predicted on Hard Disk



## anish_sha (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi frenz 

im using sony vaio pcg-z1x, one fine day when i tried to boot up my os i got the error saying this "SMART failure predicted on Hard Disk 0nToshiba MK6021GAS

back up data immediately and press F1 to continue." After pressing F1 the operating system boots up normally.

can u tell me my HDD is damaged or some problem with cable, can any1 tell where i get serviced in coimbatore quickly???


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2008)

Smart is technology by which the hdd checks it's health status by itself & reports the condition.

Backup your data as early as possible.
Download a software called HDTune & check the smart status of ur HDD.
If if hdd's smart status sowing warning then change the HDD.


----------



## anish_sha (Mar 30, 2008)

topgear said:


> Smart is technology by which the hdd checks it's health status by itself & reports the condition.
> 
> Backup your data as early as possible.
> Download a software called HDTune & check the smart status of ur HDD.
> If if hdd's smart status sowing warning then change the HDD.



i did it but couldnt find SMART  status in it, instead the HEALTH STATUS  was like this

HD Tune Pro: TOSHIBA MK6021GAS Health

ID                               Current  Worst    ThresholdData     Status   
(01) Raw Read Error Rate         100      100      50       0        Ok       
(02) Throughput Performance      100      100      50       0        Ok       
(03) Spin Up Time                100      100      1        1455     Ok       
(04) Start/Stop Count            100      100      0        1292     Ok       
(05) Reallocated Sector Count    1        1        50       1023     Failed   
(07) Seek Error Rate             100      100      50       0        Ok       
(08) Seek Time Performance       100      100      50       0        Ok       
(09) Power On Hours Count        96       96       0        1920     Ok       
(0A) Spin Retry Count            125      100      30       0        Ok       
(0C) Power Cycle Count           100      100      0        1237     Ok       
(C0) Power Off Retract Count     100      100      0        21       Ok       
(C1) Load Cycle Count            97       97       0        36990    Ok       
(C2) Temperature                 100      100      0        1769518  Ok       
(C4) Reallocated Event Count     100      100      0        660      Ok       
(C5) Current Pending Sector      100      100      0        0        Ok       
(C6) Offline Uncorrectable       100      100      0        0        Ok       
(C7) Ultra DMA CRC Error Count   200      200      0        0        Ok       
(DC) Disk Shift                  100      100      0        8375     Ok       
(DE) Loaded Hours                97       97       0        1386     Ok       
(DF) Load/Unload Retry Count     100      100      0        0        Ok       
(E0) Load Friction               100      100      0        0        Ok       
(E2) Load-in time                100      100      0        377      Ok       
(F0) Head Flying Hours           100      100      1        0        Ok       

Power On Time         : 1920
Health Status         : Failed


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 30, 2008)

You have to replace your HDD. HDD says it all. Health Status is derived from SMART technology. It's failing in your case. Backup as soon as possible. BTW, how much old is the HDD?


----------



## anish_sha (Mar 30, 2008)

its 4-5 years old...


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2008)

Your hdd is on it's dying age.
Buy a new HDD.


----------



## anish_sha (Apr 1, 2008)

ok fine but how to replace it dude? can it be done myself or should give to any service centres?


----------

